# She found her cat 16 days after a tornado



## Paco Dennis (Jul 30, 2021)

posted by
u/VEooFASA







A miracle


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2021)

Thanks for posting this, @Paco Dennis


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 30, 2021)

happy, happy reunion...

thx 4 sharing


----------

